# Meet & Greet in Chestermere, AB, Tomorrow, Sunday, November 28th, 1300h to 1800h



## RobinHood (Nov 27, 2021)

Further to the thread @Brent H started here https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/the-pilgrimage-to-calgary.4289/  of his travels out West, find additional details below. He will join us sometime by mid-afternoon.

Here are some details of the meet-up:

Date: 28/NOV/2021

Time: 1300h to 1800h. Brent and his crew should arrive sometime during that time. You can hang around as long as you want.

Location: 240098 Paradise Meadow Drive, Chestermere, AB. It is an acreage.

Just pull up the driveway beside the house and go park in “the back 40” past the shop (Quonset style building). Enter through the man door on the west side if the main door is not open.

General points:
Everyone is welcome. Bring your own warm beverage as there is no heat in the shop yet. It is insulated to R42 and the weather is forecast to be +11*C tomorrow - so should be quite comfortable, but cool. There is a table, bench and some chairs to sit on. If you need to use the facilities in the main house, a mask will be required.

The machines will generally not be powered; however, if there is a specific interest / request to see something run, I can do that. For that reason bring safety glasses. I’ll have some tools / attachments out of my collection on display.

The spirit of this is event is to meet Brent & his crew, exchange stories and hopefully everyone can learn something as well. So all ideas / comments are very welcome.

Cheers, Rudy


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 27, 2021)

Jez I wish I could be there too......


----------



## Dusty (Nov 27, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Jez I wish I could be there too......



I thought of that first so stand in line brother.  Devil made me say it.

We'll all be there in spirit.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 27, 2021)

Update: looks like Brent and his crew will be here from about 1500h to 1800h tomorrow afternoon.

As indicated above, you may stop by as early as 1300h, if you so desire.


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 27, 2021)

Wish I could make it. Enjoy the afternoon guys.


----------



## Everett (Nov 27, 2021)

Wish I could be there too, but the wife is working and I've got to chase the little gremlins. Please take lots of pictures!


----------



## SparWeb (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm in the middle of a time-sensitive project, the outdoors kind that I want to get done before the snow flies.  
I can only get things done on weekends because there's no more daylight after my weekday-job.
Unfortunately after helping me with it all day today, my helper (wife) has told me that she has better things to do tomorrow (rider her horse).  Sheesh.
Maybe I should stop by.  Chestermere isn't very far.


----------



## SparWeb (Nov 28, 2021)

Sorry to be a no-show.  I did some electrical wiring wrong yesterday and it left one our sheds with no working lights.  
Had to fix it, quick.  My wife was quite annoyed to be feeding horses in the dark!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 28, 2021)

Wow. My bride would sharpening her castellating nut clamps


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 28, 2021)

Well.... the meet and greet was a great success.  @Brent H and crew showed up around 3:30 with car on trailer.  @RobinHood was a great host with an amazing shop and some very nice machines.  In attendance were @kevin.decelles , @johnnielsen , @Johnwa , @Tom O ,@Dabbler , @Brent H , @ShawnR and Brent's son.  @Hacker is coming down from Edmonton tomorrow, and Brent plans to stick around until Tues.

Unfortunately I forgot to take my camera


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 28, 2021)

I wish I could have stayed longer.  Great to meat our friends from the east, and a good gathering of our local members too.  Looking forward to more opportunities to meet up in 2022


----------



## Brent H (Nov 28, 2021)

Super great to meet everyone- what a great bunch of guys!!! 






Missed a pic with @Johnwa and @Dabbler  and Tom - life in the fast lane for sure!    

Thanks to @RobinHood for hosting!!  Amazing shop Rudy!!

@ShawnR is having a sleepover at @RobinHood - that would be great!!

Tomorrow is parts for the car and some additional family visits!!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 29, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Super great to meet everyone- what a great bunch of guys!!!
> 
> View attachment 18614
> 
> ...



Wow...... I sure do wish I could have been there..... Look at all those faces deep in conversations. Heck, I'd even be willing to promise to shut up and just listen!  If only......

Wife says "nice looking young man you have there @Brent H"!

I confess I had a wonderful time visiting with @GerryinBelleRiver picking up @Brent H 's Milling Fixture. I wish I could have stayed longer. It's so nice talking to people with similar interests and seeing some really cool equipment and shop setups. Makes me realize how eager I am to do the planned Ontario meet and greet in January.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 29, 2021)

the meet and greet went very well!  lots to talk about.  Great guys!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks like a fun time. A lot of combined knowledge


----------



## Janger (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks like a good meetup. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 29, 2021)

Did anyone link up with @Hacker today?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 29, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Did anyone link up with @Hacker today?



Yeah.  great guy - he drove from Edmonton for a a while and then back to play hockey!


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, we did. Had a good chat and learned a lot about electrical stuff.


----------



## Perry (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm sorry I missed this.   Totally missed the post on Saturday so I didn't get out Sunday.  Had planned on showing up today, but life just had other plans for me.

Would have been nice to put a few more faces to the names.


----------



## Hacker (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello, I had a great visit at Rudy's and it was great to be able to meet the two Johns and Shawn. Learned some interesting stuff, you gentlemen set a high bar. I can't wait to see Rudy's shop when it is done. The machines and tooling are very impressive and are a great incentive to improve my skills.
Hopefully we can get together again.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks everyone of coming out.

Hopefully we can do this again in the future. This was a bit of a whirlwind event as many schedules / commitments needed to be coordinated.

We hope that next time there will be more lead time; makes for easier planning…


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

@RobinHood : super awesome to meet everyone as fast as it was - what a brilliant group of minds and talent!!  Thank you for hosting - @ShawnR had a super fun time - we are having lots of conversation on the drive home.  

Departed this morning at 0530, picked up Shawn at Rudy’s place at 0600 - “on the road again, just can’t…”…..well I could really wait …..

Next time I will let my wife know that she needs to find a car months in advance instead of a week or two - LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 30, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Next time I will let my wife know that she needs to find a car months in advance instead of a week or two - LOL



Ahhhh.... So now the whole story emerges.  SHE spotted the car

What all did you score for parts?

Are you taking the same route back?


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 30, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ahhhh.... So now the whole story emerges.  SHE spotted the car
> 
> What all did you score for parts?
> 
> Are you taking the same route back?


Brent’s wife has been looking for quite some time now. But I was threatened to keep my mouth shut


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

@YYCHM : yes, partly, not entirely, but this was a sort of “honey do” mission with a machinist twist (LOL) 

Sorry we didn’t get to chat more but it was great to finally shake your hand.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 30, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Brent’s wife has been looking for quite some time now. But I was threatened to keep my mouth shut



I don't know quite how I knew this. Maybe it was the innuendos. I kept removing snarky comments because I couldn't remember reading that and thought I might be mistaken. Turns out it's true, but glad I didn't spill the beans. Or did I?.......


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 30, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Brent’s wife has been looking for quite some time now. But I was threatened to keep my mouth shut



As above, I guess I actually did say it once, but I'm pretty sure it slipped under the radar..... Here it is:

Post in thread 'Contemplating a trip to Alberta (Calgary) to pick up a project.........' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...-calgary-to-pick-up-a-project.4191/post-55910

So now the question is, how did I know......?


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 30, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Brent’s wife has been looking for quite some time now. But I was threatened to keep my mouth shut



Not so intuitive at all. @Brent H actually spilled the beans himself quite a while ago. Shame on him for muzzling you @Chicken lights! Or maybe he just didn't want you to tell his lady! 

Here is the link to Brent's little slip: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...-calgary-to-pick-up-a-project.4191/post-55816


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 30, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Not so intuitive at all. @Brent H actually spilled the beans himself quite a while ago. Shame on him for muzzling you @Chicken lights! Or maybe he just didn't want you to tell his lady!
> 
> Here is the link to Brent's little slip: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...-calgary-to-pick-up-a-project.4191/post-55816


Oh no, longer than that. Probably 3 years ago I first heard of this quest? Then summer 2020 it started to sound serious. It was funny both of them asked me not to mention anything to the other one. 

Well. One of them asked nicely the other one made threats. 

And I’m not scared of Brent


----------



## Tom O (Nov 30, 2021)

It was good to get to see some members again so thanks to Rudy for setting it up, one day we can go to Timmy’s again.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

We are about 351 Km’s west of Winnipeg and hoping to dock about 9:34 local.  

Pic above is what it looked like at the boarder crossing


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 30, 2021)

Calgary to Winnipeg
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## Canadium (Nov 30, 2021)

Is that snow falling outside?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is a better pic - bloody shite pot holes and bumpy highways prevent decent pics.  

No snow @Canadium - it must have earlier but nothing going through.  Just some road plows needed.   We are around Ore Lake.  There are a few  truckers doing 60 km/hr.  Must not be used to snow?  It is just wet.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 30, 2021)

Post pics please, even if it seems boring.  I've never driven east of the AB border.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 30, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Post pics please, even if it seems boring.  I've never driven east of the AB border.



I think you need to get your butt into a car/truck seat and go see the other side of Canada. We will be waiting for you!


----------



## Canadium (Nov 30, 2021)

Weather radar shows heavy snow before Winnipeg.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 30, 2021)

Drive carefully guys...... Maybe those truckers you saw driving slowly know something that you don't. Better to get home late than not at all.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

@Susquatch - no worries driving safe.  Just past a guy in the ditch and  emergency crews on site.  Road was clear??


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

Those are from earlier today.  

@YYCHM it looks like this up to Regina 





After Regina, well it is the same.  

Will post you more tomorrow when we get into the rocks, trees, lakes etc. The land of Bob Ross


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 30, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Those are from earlier today.
> 
> @YYCHM it looks like this up to Regina
> View attachment 18634
> ...


My PTSD is kicking in.....

Stay safe!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 30, 2021)

"just passed a guy in the ditch" 

Fell asleep?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

@Susquatch : not sure, I didn’t see a pillow and blanket on the way by…..


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

Buddy went to pass us and lost it - off into the ditch.   RCMP notified.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

Roughly 40 minutes left until tie up.  Winterpeg living up to its name. 

Ok - so we just past this POS on a bicycle peddling for all he is worth in the fast lane of a snow covered 110 km/hr HWY with two shopping bags on the handle bars.  - WTF I have seen it all.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 30, 2021)

Ahh.... Yes, Winnipeg.  I spent a month there in Jan/Feb commissioning a SCADA system for City of Winnipeg Water. Christly cold.  The down town core is rather scary after 7PM.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2021)

Arrived safe at hotel 2300 hours


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 30, 2021)

Good job. Get some well deserved rest.


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

Good morning all. Brent is driving so I thought I might contribute to this thread. It was great meeting all of you. Thanks for taking the time to come meet us. Especially @RobinHood for his hospitality and coaching! I have lots to learn in this hobby! 

As for today, we slept in till after 7, thinking, theoretically being a short day, we might as well drive in daylight. Last night was late and our truck really should have had ice skates on for what we were driving over. 

This is our view this morning...


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 1, 2021)

Winnipeg to Thunder Bay
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

Just passed into Ontario.. Woot.. Woot.. Beer is near


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

The last post was 1030ish. This is now... There goes the eta...


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 1, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> The last post was 1030ish. This is now... There goes the eta...



What's the hold up about?


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

Vehicle removal...


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

@Chicken lights


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

Photo


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 1, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> @Chicken lights



@Chicken lights what?


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

Just drawing his attention to the photo. Ouch. 
Dryden


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 1, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Just drawing his attention to the photo. Ouch.
> Dryden



You guys in motion again?


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

Yep, just left Dryden


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 1, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I've never driven east of the AB border.


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 1, 2021)

I am home.. 
Brent... Another 13 hours...


----------



## Hacker (Dec 1, 2021)

That is a lot of windshield time. I bet that beer tastes good! Brent I like you shirt.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 1, 2021)

Hacker said:


> Brent I like you shirt.


He lost a bet and was forced to wear it. LOL


----------



## Tom O (Dec 2, 2021)

Glad you made it with no problems.


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 2, 2021)

@Brent H   had some good timing (and maybe a little horse foot wear up a "canal")....

Forecast for Thunder Bay is 10 to 15 cm of snow on Sunday....


----------



## Hacker (Dec 2, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> He lost a bet and was forced to wear it. LOL


After some of their games I do feel like that. LOL


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 2, 2021)

Glad to see you got home safe, Shawn,  Now for Brent...


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, exactly! Weather looked good for him and Carter all the way. He passed through Sault Ste Marie around 2 EST, which would have been on schedule based on when he left my place


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 2, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Yes, exactly! Weather looked good for him and Carter all the way. He passed through Sault Ste Marie around 2 EST, which would have been on schedule based on when he left my place



Thanks for the update @ShawnR !

The dash home....









						Thunder Bay to Oro-Medonte
					






					www.google.ca


----------



## ShawnR (Dec 2, 2021)

Based on our texting, about a half hour to go


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 2, 2021)

Half an hour late. Getting worried. Any word yet @Shawn?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 2, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Half an hour late. Getting worried. Any word yet @Shawn?



And here I thought I was the only one watching the clock


----------



## Brent H (Dec 2, 2021)

Arrived all safe guys!!   Got here at about 8 and then had to quickly go and screw in a section of soffit and facia that peeled loose in the high winds!   

Roads were all clear and I was pushing to get here as early as possible as the bottom drops out of ‘er late tonight and temps hitting -12° etc and wet highways.   Just zero right now.  

Kisses from the misses and beer in hand.  Hope to stop vibrating in a little bit. 

Way to many KM’s in a short time!!   

Once again Huge thanks to Shawn for coming along and enjoying the trip!!! 

I will have some other stuff to post after 48 hours of sleep - LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 2, 2021)

Yey.....  Glad your home safe and sound


----------



## Dusty (Dec 2, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Yey.....  Glad your home safe and sound


Super double 'Yey', playing kissy face after wild sortie, a perfect ending! LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 2, 2021)

Me too! Glad everyone is home safe and sound!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 2, 2021)

Great news!  Glad everyone is safe.  The weather didn't look very good.  Love to hear the news in 2 days!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 3, 2021)

Glad to hear you made it home safe.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 3, 2021)

Great to see that everyone is home safe and sound.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 4, 2021)

Freezing rain and snow/high winds today.  Timing was on the money for the trip other than a slight bit of turbulence around Winterpeg.  Shawn handled that expertly


----------

